# German Shepherd or Belgian Malinois?



## Makensief (Aug 4, 2014)

We have a 6 week old puppy who we were told was a german shepherd terrier mix. I found a picture of a malinois and they look almost exactly alike. Does she look like a malinois or just a german shepherd with terrier mixed in? I've been told she will be a sable when she gets older but do you think if she's got german shepherd in her its dominant enough that she'll actually change colors?


----------



## Maxil (Jun 1, 2014)

That is one CUTE PUPPY!! But I don't think he is a malinois there tail are abit longer your puppy has a terrier tail. Not sure if the hair will change or not but its **** cute!! Show us more pictures


----------



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

The more she matures the more obvious it will be. I think it's hard to tell at this age.. But i also haven't seen too many belgian pups in my lifetime. 

Could be, or maybe not. Just wait and see, in the mean time just love her for who she is. Belgian, shepherd, mix or duck.


----------



## Makensief (Aug 4, 2014)

Maxil said:


> That is one CUTE PUPPY!! But I don't think he is a malinois there tail are abit longer your puppy has a terrier tail. Not sure if the hair will change or not but its **** cute!! Show us more pictures


Here she is again, her ears can't make up their mind on wether to flop, erect, or meet halfway!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Very cute. Maybe GSD mix, but I don't see any Mal.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EMH (Jul 28, 2014)

Mix


----------



## BigBadWolf (Mar 27, 2016)

Hello sorry to bump this 2 year old thread. but I swear to god we have the same puppy. if you are still active can you please let me see how he looks now?










mines supposed to be a mal mix


----------

